# MS Flightsim is no more: A Geek Weeps



## hendo (Jan 27, 2009)

You couldn't shoot anything down, and the highlight was trying to get your 747 down on a wet runway, but can I be the only geek lamenting the end of Microsoft's Flightsim series? Although the spokeswoman doesn't rule out another in the series (we had ten) it does look like Game Over for propeller heads.


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2009)

But how will future _trrsts_ learn how to fly into tall buildings?!


----------



## Fruitloop (Jan 27, 2009)

I used to love it.

Are there any decent flight sims for the games consoles?


----------



## souljacker (Jan 27, 2009)

Play Flight Gear instead.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 27, 2009)

good. hateful "game" i don't understand the point of flight sims were you can't blow shit up.

Its the geek version of the sims.

dave


----------



## Fruitloop (Jan 27, 2009)

If there a good xbox flight sim where you do get to blow shit up? I miss flying about explodinating shit.


----------



## cybertect (Jan 27, 2009)

Off to Laminar Research then, I guess... http://www.x-plane.com/



kained&able said:


> Its the geek version of the sims.



chacun à son goût, etc.

I preferred Sim City myself.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 27, 2009)

editor said:


> But how will future _trrsts_ learn how to fly into tall buildings?!



I don't think they really needed a flight sim to achieve that. As far as I remember they had proper flying lessons in light aircraft  I would guess the flight sim was more a case of learning the more complicated systems found on an airliner.  Probably just deactivating the autopilot and understanding of multi engine throttle control then you just point it at the target building. It is easier than driving a car once you take the complication - technology away. 

 You want to try it one day

I once took control of a Trident on the ghost run to Scotland did a few turns and changed the the throttle settings. Nothing like the real thing.  In the 1970's they used to fly an empty aircraft from London to Scotland as a backup as the Trident was so unreliable and then back again.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 27, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Its the geek version of the sims.



Nah, _real_ geeks play Train Simulator


----------



## hendo (Jan 27, 2009)

I think they're stopping that as well. This whole thing is a tragedy. There are thousands of gentle souls who like nothing better than to pilot a virtual Cessna over a very basic graphical representation of some portion of the planet, then land peacefully at the other end.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 27, 2009)

hendo said:


> I think they're stopping that as well. This whole thing is a tragedy. There are thousands of gentle souls who like nothing better than to pilot a virtual Cessna over a *very basic graphical representation* of some portion of the planet, then land peacefully at the other end.


----------



## starfish (Jan 27, 2009)

My Dad will be gutted, its been his life since he retired.


----------



## hendo (Jan 27, 2009)

beesonthewhatnow said:


>


 
It looks OK from up here I grant you.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 27, 2009)

Bloody hell


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 27, 2009)

Some people have got waaaaay to much time on their hands.






http://www.wideview.it/my_cockpit.htm


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 28, 2009)

Ill stick with FA18 Interceptor thanks..


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 28, 2009)

It wasn't as dull as the crushingly dull 'SimAnt'


----------

